# Seminar Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG in Fulda



## Safety (31 Januar 2009)

Die *Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG wird am 29.12.09* *gültig*, wir wollen Sie bei der Umsetzung durch Seminare in Ihrer Nähe unterstützen!

Am 03 + 04.03.09 findet das Jokab Safety Seminar Maschinenrichtlinie 2006 in Fulda statt!
Hier wird unter anderem der Umgang mit der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 gezeigt!
Auch Beispiele mit der kostenlosen BGIA Sistema Software werden erläutert und genau besprochen!

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir Sie bei uns begrüßen dürften!


----------



## RalfS (2 Februar 2009)

Hallo Safety,

kannst du mir mal bitte Informationen geben, wo genau das Seminar in Fulda stattfindet und was die Anfangs- und Endzeiten sind?
Auch auf eurer Homepage habe ich nichts genaueres dazu gefunden...

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (2 Februar 2009)

Hi RalfS,

ist das mit dem 1.5.09 in Nürnberg ernst gemeint?

Gruß FA


----------



## RalfS (2 Februar 2009)

Hallo FA,

ich habe nichts vom 01.05. geschrieben. Da must du safety befragen!

Aber was hast du gegen 01.05? Ist doch "Tag der Arbeit" 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Safety (2 Februar 2009)

*Daten*

Hallo RalfS,
hier findet das Seminar statt http://www.gasthof-casino.de/

Beginn ist 09:00 Uhr ende gegen 17-18:00 Uhr.


----------

